# 1993 chevy van oil pan removal



## jimbo48039 (Jan 28, 2012)

can a oil pan be removed on a 1993 chevy van g-20 without pulling motor?


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

when you want help give as MUCH info as you can

you dint say what engine or tranny you had ... my ESPn LOL is not as good as it use to be ... so i will go with it being a V8 & auto

yes it can but it is not easy at all ... and being a van makes it even harder

remove every thing in the way of jacking the engine up as high as it will go 
dont for get the fan shroud ... try and see if you can move the pan around and get it out if you cant you will have to unbolt tranny and move it back a couple inches ... might sound like a lot, but pulling the engine is a lot more work


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No fun but it can be done. Need more info on the engine and tranny. 

(Replacing the engine in any van is no fun at all......some day I will learn and buy pickup trucks.......:laugh:. Got a V-10 that needs replaced in an E350)


----------



## jimbo48039 (Jan 28, 2012)

jimbo48039 said:


> can a oil pan be removed on a 1993 chevy van g-20 without pulling motor?


 I am sorry, it has a 350 v-8 and a auto trans


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Much better......

**

Remove negative cable from battery and remove engine cover.

Unbolt radiator shroud and move it back over the fan (place cardboard between fan blade and radiator).

Raise vehicle and place on jack stands....... drain oil.

Unbolt crossover at the manifolds if single exhaust.

Remove torque converter inspection cover.

Turn crankshaft so the timing mark is pointing straight down.

Remove through bolts from motor mounts.

Use a floor jack with a block of wood (I use 3/4" plywood) to protect the pan......make sure it is big enough to spread the weight out over the entire surface of the bottom of the pan.

Raise engine 3" and place blocks of wood under the motor mounts to support the engine. Be careful when raising the engine and make sure the dist and radiator do not get damaged. 

Remove floor jack and unbolt the pan....tilt the back of the pan downward and work it out of the vehicle.

**Suggested method per manual.

Have fun...and good luck.


----------



## jimbo48039 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the help!!! I have j-b welded it until better weather lol. 
On the same van 350 electronic ign. what way do you turn dist. for advance counter clockwise?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

JB weld is a great product. If applied correctly could last for ever.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's how I fixed a rusted oil pan on an E250 4.9L......clean the area and apply the JB Weld.

Yeps, CCW to advance the timing.


----------

